# Rapid-blink LED turn signals?



## ACMarina (May 14, 2005)

I've seen these on firetrucks as warning lights and turn and brake lights, they flash really fast and then stay on until the brakes come off or turn signal stops being lit. Anybody know who makes them? Or what it would take to attach some critter to the lights to make them do that by themselves?


----------



## ACMarina (May 16, 2005)

Well, I found out a little bit more. It seems the ones that I saw were made by Whelen, although Tomar and Code3 make very similar lights. I've emailed the other two companies to see if they rapid flash. 

I also found that the flashes occur in something like 70 milliseconds, can this feature be added in with other LEDs?


----------



## Warleader (May 16, 2005)

There are also so very cool amber ones that are turn signals only. They have a series of leds that are set in a chevron shape pointing in the direction to turn. There are a row of these chevrons that turn on in sequence - pointing in the direction of turn. It's kind of hard to describe, but they're very cool . . . but expensive. I'm looking for some of these at a reasonable price . . . anyone have any leads?


----------



## Darell (Jun 19, 2005)

ACMarina -

I think I know the exact device you're speaking of. I was talking to the guy quite a bit there for a while and then we lost touch. Let me see if I can dig up his URL...


----------



## Stingray (Jun 19, 2005)

There are a large number of places that make those, especially for motorcycles. Signal Dynamics, Kisan, Sound Off Recreational, Ledtronics, Back Off, I have about 100 more if you need them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Do a search for motorcycle lighting and you'll find tons of cool stuff. I have a back off module and a priority lites module on my motorcycle that blinks 5 times then stays on 5 seconds or so then repeats for brake lights. Kisan makes the really rapidly blinking one. Also Hyperlights I think makes one too. The list is endless.


----------



## Darell (Jun 19, 2005)

Ha! I was just about to come put this link here:
http://www.signaldynamics.com/products/Modules/xp.asp

Since stingray just pointed me to signal dynamics.


----------



## Darell (Jun 19, 2005)

OK, for the record, this is the place I was talking about:
http://www.webelectricmagazine.com/

You want the brake pulser.


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 20, 2005)

Update - 

I found out what I was looking for is "Signal Alert", one of the features/modes in Whelen's LED lights. It takes advantage of the ability of LEDs to flash at a high rate of speed. I added one of the lights to my bike and it really draws attention.

I'm looking for the turn arrows, too, I'll see what I can find. .


----------

